# Sexy Filly in Black Leather



## TJay (Jun 27, 2012)

New gunleather has arrived!  Milt Sparks 55-bn.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## kracker (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Dub (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pair!!!!!!!


How long was your wait for the MS?


----------

